# fern ffz 400n scrollsaw advice please



## ibcallus (4 Mar 2010)

Hi gang, just got the above scrollsaw from a friend who has no manual for it and me not knowing anything about scrollsawing i would like some advice please about how i start to learn how to use it, thanks in advance, 
sorry i think i put it in the wrong section first time hoping i am right this time,

ibcallus


----------



## stevebuk (4 Mar 2010)

hi
not really one of the best scroll saws to be learning on, i had one of these a few years back and apart frm the fact its only single speed, it vibrated rather a lot too.
If possible just play about with it and save and get something better if your interested in scroll sawing.


----------



## ibcallus (17 Mar 2010)

Hi Stevebuk, sorry i have not replied earlier i have been getting used to the Fern saw but now i think is the time to put it on E-Bay and pass it on, i agree with you about the vibrations while i'm using it my glass's or bobbing about all over the place, so now i think its time to move it on, thanks steve,

brian


----------

